

Ask HN: Get money as an individual until a company is created - xtrimsky_

Hey,<p>I have been working on a personal project for a long time. I would like to maybe create a startup with it in the future, but I currently don't have the money.
I wanted to know, is it possible to create a website under my name, register my gmail account with an Individual account on Adsense, put advertising on my website and get paid under my name. And then maybe in 6 months, create a startup under the name of this project and create another business Adsense account ?<p>Its just that I would like to see if the startup can work at all before paying all the fees for incorporating it. Currently the server price is high enough for me.<p>EDIT: I'm working in the US<p>EDIT2: And if it is not possible, can I release the application without any income, and then open my startup after the website was running for a few months.<p>Thank you
======
mjwalshe
you need to say what country you are working in - Sole Trader would work in
the UK

